
How much is your Web 2.0 company worth? - russ
http://www.okdork.com/jackpot
======
nickb
I own 5 dot-com domains. I'm super-rich! yay!

But seriously, bubble's definitely here again. Which ain't a bad thing... if
you play smart!

------
crxnamja
sweetness! i am rich.

------
crxnamja
paul. will you take a double-double and a side of fries?

~~~
PStamatiou
make it... 5 burritos and I'll consider.

------
PStamatiou
awesome, I'm my site is worth $8mil. any buyers?

